# Reload 26 RTA



## RifiWP (15/6/20)

The first vendor who has stock of the Reload 26 has my money!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/6/20)

The Vape Den was doing a pre-order. Perhaps get in touch with them.


----------



## Hazard (15/6/20)

Found this online for you guys/gals looking for the reload 26


----------



## RifiWP (15/6/20)

After selecting hand sanitizer and shipping it pushed the price up to R1500. I will rather wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

